# RAM Issuer Timur's USB ROM & Kernel?



## Izzmeister (Jul 18, 2013)

I would appreciate any help any of you guys can offer me. I'm having RAM usage issues with USBROM and KErnel. I have wiped the N7 clean, internal memory, dalvik cache everything.....clean clean re-install. TWRP then loaded Timur's latest Kernel and USBROM, after having the N7 running the basic apps like Nav and Poweramp maybe youtube a few times RAM consumption goes past 1000mb and then it just wont respond until rebooted. Running apps shows nothing out of the ordinary, I have barely installed any apps. The apps i have installed are trued and true, any ideas? I have tried removing from the car with no connected USB hub or external devices, it just starts slowly climbing in RAM consumption until it's barely responsive or not responsive at all.....anyone else have these issues?

Not saying it's the ROM, Timur puts out great stuff but has anyone had this issue? I really don't know what else to do.

Thanks


----------

